# Best way to break up bogwood?



## Kristoph91 (11 Apr 2012)

I have a large piece of driftwood that I bought in France donkeys years ago. Its nearly a metre tall, and it's about 25cm wide at the base. About 10-15cm thick too.
I don't want one huge piece, but I do want to break it up to use in other tanks.

What do you guys recommend? Axe? Smashing it over something? Its very tough. I am not going to cut it, as I don't want to have it looking "man-made" if you get me.

Any advice appreciated.
Thanks,
Kris


----------



## darren636 (11 Apr 2012)

hammer and chisel. That way you can get in between the grains and create a natural split where you want.


----------



## Kristoph91 (11 Apr 2012)

Nice one mate. Thats a good idea!

I'll let you know if I mess it up and lose a thumb


----------



## frothhelmet (22 Jun 2012)

How did this end up?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Jun 2012)

In mortality, kris severed his right hand and he bled out..


----------



## Kristoph91 (22 Jun 2012)

Yeah. 

I am actually haunting UKAPS.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Jun 2012)




----------



## Westyggx (22 Jun 2012)

i did this today used a sledge hammer at work. worked a treat.


----------



## adamhawk (23 Jun 2012)

I used a hammer and chisel to break wood down, and even a saw to cut to shapes required.


----------

